# First Prime Rib



## otter (Jun 7, 2010)

All I can say is thank you Pineywoods . All was great !!!!

 I cooked my 1st Prime Rib today for my Wifes Birthday had the best advice about how to do it Thanks Pineywoods


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 7, 2010)

Glad it came out good but now shes gonna expect you to smoke them for her 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  and of course we expect pics the next time


----------



## otter (Jun 7, 2010)

If I can figure this out I will send pics I have them


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jun 7, 2010)

Thats good to hear that it went so well. Pics are good


----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)

I am using a Brinkman ele. smoker that I have had for years my bro. (Rio Grand) bought me a Redi Chek remote smoker thermometer for my birthday last month . It took alot of the guess work out of smokeing.


----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)




----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)

new toy


----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)

Finished My first Prime Rib


----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)

tring to send pics.but they havent been approved yet


----------



## Dutch (Jun 8, 2010)

Great looking prime rib there otter. That is exactly how I like my rib roasts, unfortunately, I would have to toss one of those slices on the grill and cook it till it was medium well before Ma Dutch would allow it to touch her plate.


----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)

Thank you Dutch But just like you Ma Otter is the same way she got the large end cut it was her birthday that is why this Prime Rib had to be special


----------



## squirrel (Jun 8, 2010)

Medium rare prime rib! OMG! I want that soooo badly! Great job on your first one! Thanks for sharing those pics too, I hope Ma Otter enjoyed her birthday dinner!


----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)

She did Fussed about the cost at first butttttt when it it hit the table she said it was worth every penney


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 8, 2010)

Hey Brother that looks good.

Glad the thermo worked out.

You need to have a talk with your sister in law. Insted of buying a prime rib she went out and bought me a new landmann bigblock and a new deep fryer. I wasnt even alowed to say anything about the money, said one was from Andy and one from Hanna.

Looks like you have a new dish to cook for momma when you come home. 

:)

LOL looked at the pix again and got to thinking about the ones jerry made and my mouth is wattering..... Go figure...

Tell karen good luck on another year :)


----------



## otter (Jun 8, 2010)

Kay said she is like fine wine she gets better with time.lol


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 8, 2010)

Well it's nice to meet you again and your rib roast look to die for. Now everyone here's wife looks back hard at you till they taste that thing and like yours says it is worth the money. Well it looks like you did one great job on that one too. Now there seems to be alot of steaks there and you didn't offer none to your brother....... Who loves ya big bro........LOL


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 9, 2010)

ya, what Mark said !!


----------



## erain (Jun 9, 2010)

howdy otter!!! nice job on your first rib roast!!!  Rio's brother eh... we will have to get together some nite in chat!!!


----------



## otter (Jun 9, 2010)

sorry little bro. there was 3 left over but i think it would be a little far to drive LOL


----------



## fatbaldguy (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh my goodness.  That is one awesome piece of meat.  I should not read the forum before I have eaten.

FBG


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks Awesome!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 10, 2010)

Hope you are happy,,, checked the pricing on prime rib roasts today.... YEP I am too cheap for that....


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 10, 2010)

Rio_Grande said:


> Hope you are happy,,, checked the pricing on prime rib roasts today.... YEP I am too cheap for that....


She bought the new smoker and fryer for you does she need to buy the meat too


----------



## ak1 (Jun 11, 2010)

Nice lookin' prime rib. Now I'm gonna have to do one this weekend!


----------



## rio_grande (Jun 11, 2010)

Ya,,, She does :)


----------



## biaviian (Jun 11, 2010)

That thing looks amazing.  Any details on what you did?


----------



## eman (Jun 11, 2010)

my bro. (Rio Grand)

I'm Sorry! LOL.    Great looking Prime Rib.

 Spoil the dw and they expect it every year.

 with mine it's maine lobster.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2010)

Biaviian said:


> That thing looks amazing.  Any details on what you did?


Since I was on consult I guess I can tell you  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Take the roast from the fridge rub it with Extra Virgin Olive Oil then season with Salt, Pepper, and Garlic then place it into a 225 degree smoker using your favorite wood in this case it was cherry until the internal reaches 135 then pull it off and place foil over it for about 15-20 minutes then slice and enjoy. If your going to buy one and have a decent butcher ask him to cut it off the bone and tie it back on for you this will make slicing much easier. Also boil the bones down for stock when done it sure makes good for a soup base


----------



## otter (Jun 11, 2010)

THANKS to All 4 COMMENTS the instruction came from Pineywoods He is the MASTER of Prime Rib


----------



## sawruff (Jun 12, 2010)

that looks good man i wand some


----------



## littlt (Jun 14, 2010)

Wow!  I'm salivating on my desk!  That looks AMAZING!  I'm still too new and scared to try a prime rib but hats off to you!  Looks like you made the wife one heckuva birthday dinner!


----------

